# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  What dream feature do you find hardest to recall?

## SnakeCharmer

Locations, people, conversations, something else?

For me it's recalling people that were in my dream. 
Usually I can't recall who I dreamt of specifically so I refer to them as "one of my friends" or "man/woman" in my DJ.
The only exception are the members of my family.

Last night I dreamt my girlfriend died and upon waking I wasn't sure if it was my current gf, a previous one or my imaginary/dream gf.

----------


## Apopholis

I can't remember  :tongue2: 


Nah, I never have problems with people or places, but specific conversations are something else. I usually have large vague points in my dreams which I can't recall, but I always remember people and locations.

----------


## Mini Man56

People, for sure.

There's almost ALWAYS a friend my own age who accompanies me on my dream adventures. It's always someone who I don't know IRL, and it's someone different every time. But I can never remember for the life of me what their name was or who they looked like. I can remember conversations with the people, how many there are, their gender, even hair color, but faces, names, and personalities remain mysteries to me. However, I have noticed that most of my dream friends are girls.

----------


## acatalephobic

Dialogue, for me.

It seems like there's always a lot more conversation that occurs throughout the dream, but I can only remember small bits and pieces when I go to write about it. Usually the parts I remember are plot-related, but I'd like to be able to remember all the other conversations that go on.

----------


## Higurashi

Dialogue.

I can remember well what my conversations generally consisted of(what we were talking about), but I can never recall exactly what the dream characters and I say  ::?:

----------


## Hukif

Names... I recall the words, the letters and these things, but always forget names, just like in WL <.<

----------


## mysterious dreamer

I can never remember the order of events. If something happened in the middle or on the end or stuff like that.

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

> I can never remember the order of events. If something happened in the middle or on the end or stuff like that.



Ditto. I cannot put things in order very well at all. When I do remember my dreams, I can always remember the faces of the DCs I interact with, and I can remember where everything happened, but chronology gets me every time except on the most vivid dreams.

I can't remember dialogue really well either, but sometimes I can pick out specific lines from other DCs. Rarely do I remember what *I* say. In fact, I think I'm mute in most of my dreams.  ::lol::

----------


## Quark

I tend to wonder how accurate my dreams recall is; memory is fundamentally reconstructive, and so it is nigh impossible to recall verbatim.

----------


## John11

Events/feelings are the easiest to remember for me as I think is the case for most people.

I can recall places very well.  They may be distorted versions of the places, but I know where they were supposed to be.

People I can recall decently.  Either I'll recall the people specifically or they will be a member of a group of people I know (high school friends, college friends, family, etc).

With dialogue/things I've read/songs I've heard I'll usually only recall what it was about in general, but not the specifics.

The dream feature I find hardest to recall is dream transitions.  Sometimes after I wake up I'll notice that I transitioned from one part of the dream to another by maybe looking at a picture and then there is a narrator talking about the picture, and then I'm in the situation that the narrator was describing, but most of the time I just treat those situations at separate dreams because I can't recall the transition.

----------


## Mini Man56

> Events/feelings are the easiest to remember for me as I think is the case for most people.
> 
> I can recall places very well.  They may be distorted versions of the places, but I know where they were supposed to me.
> 
> People I can recall decently.  Either I'll recall the people specifically or they will be a member of a group of people I know (high school friends, college friends, family, etc).
> 
> With dialogue/things I've read/songs I've heard I'll usually only recall what it was about in general, but not the specifics.
> 
> The dream feature I find hardest to recall is dream transitions.  Sometimes after I wake up I'll notice that I transitioned from one part of the dream to another by maybe looking at a picture and then there is a narrator talking about the picture, and then I'm in the situation that the narrator was describing, but most of the time I just treat those situations at separate dreams because I can't recall the transition.



This happens to almost everyone. The new place makes sense in the story line, (ex: You go from your car to your house) but there are blanks in actually getting there. (ex: Pulling up in the driveway and opening the door) I believe it's probably seperate, yet related dreams. You have one dream about the car ride to your house, and a dream where you're actually in your house, so there IS no transition...

----------


## CloudStrife1992

I generally remember anything visual very well, except for forgetting exactly who the occasional person is. But anything audio, like sound and dialogue, I find very hard to remember. The couple times I remember what people say is when it's either right before I wake up, or in a lucid and I repeat it over and over in the lucid, then also when I wake up.  ::?:  I can't remember when anyone says something funny!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

People and dialogue.

With people, it's more that I remember the _idea_ of someone being there. Unless those people have some profound affect on me (like if they are a close friend of mine, or a love interest), their faces are pretty much a blur by the time I wake up.

The same with dialogue. I can usually remember the gist of a conversation or statement, but unless it just _really stands out_, I can't remember what I feel is _exactly_ what was said.

I usually remember environments and events pretty vividly, though, especially if they are exciting and/or wondrous.

----------


## RoboticMachine

I also have trouble remembering specific people or dialogue. However, I always know what group of people a DC represents, and what the dialogue was about. For instance, last night, I had a fight with my wife (I am not married) over working with attractive women. I don't remember a single line of dialogue, or my wife's face.

I also seem to 'cut' to different parts of dreams.

By the way, first post, learned about lucid dreaming yesterday, tried to work on dream recall w/mantras, and remembered 4 dreams last night. I only remember three dreams other than those.  ::lol:: 

Great site, glad to be a part of it.

----------


## Elucive

I usually have trouble with dialogue, and putting events into specific order.

I usually get the feeling that I had a conversation, but I can't recall the exact words or sound of their voices. I might even start to use this as a dream sign.

----------


## RoboticMachine

> putting events into specific order.



This too. often, i know that a series of scenes not obviously related are part of one dream, but can't put them in order. weird.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

People; there LOOKS

I rarely remember what someone's face looks like.  I will rarely if I know them pretty well, and I look at them in the scene.  I'll NEVER remember that much, if at all, of the fake dream people.  Even if I was talking to them... heck... I can even remember what they look like in lucids.  Probably because I usually don't look at their faces, but still.  I'll never hear any dream character's names, so that doesn't apply

I always tend to remember numbers in my dream really well.  If I looked at a clock, my watch for an RC (which I wear all of the time, so I would have to think that I am wearing it in a lucid), or some character says a number (which, has happened before).  Is there a name for that?

----------


## Spliph

Events
Though I can clearly remember when and what happens, I just sometimes have blanks where something happens and I just can't remember what it is. I can recall when the blank happens though.

Names
I can't really remember any name from any dream, but it never bothered me. I can always remember who the person was or what they looked like and I recognize them in my dream even if I don't know them IRL. I often see my friends in my dreams and thus I don't need to remember the name, rather the person.

Dialog is probably one of the easiest things to remember for me. I see them just like in a movie, but first person. Even the long ones, and the insignificant exchanges of comments.

----------


## Alexanderctk

For me it's dialogue, and little things like walking from my room to outside.

----------


## D1r3w0lf

Dialog.

Everything else is average recall.

----------


## ChristofferC

Definitively the order of events. I remember different "scenes" but I can't put them in order. I also agree on the dialouge thing. I remember the general content of the dialouge but don't remember any specifics.

----------


## ChristofferC

> I tend to wonder how accurate my dreams recall is; memory is fundamentally reconstructive, and so it is nigh impossible to recall verbatim.



I bet half of what I "recall" is actually just rationalizations that fill in the gaps in my memory. Our episodic memory is _very_ unreliable in general. This is why you shouldn't blindly trust eye witnesses of an event.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

I'm sure I don't have ears, a nose, fingers and a mouth in dreams. Every memory's visual.

----------


## ChristofferC

> I'm sure I don't have ears, a nose, fingers and a mouth in dreams. Every memory's visual.



I don't think I have any smell or taste in dreams. Smell/taste is my weakest sense so it makes sense, hehe.

----------


## mowglycdb

I had one dream with a special smell it was great. I have problems recalling the places where I was, I have good memory when it comes to who was there.

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Dialogue, Plot, and the beginning of dreams. I can never tell where one dream starts and another begins. Also, I mostly remember my dreams as tones of dream fragments, rather than a whole...

----------


## Immortal Penguin

Specific dialogue is always difficult, scratch that, impossible for me to remember. I can recall having conversations, and I can recall what they were about, the specific direction the conversation went, basically everything except the words themselves.

I also have some trouble remembering who was with me in my dreams. I'm often with a group of my friends, but I'll only remember one or two of them, and I'll know that there were a few others, but I don't remember who.

The thing I can remember most easily is setting. I can recall specific physical locations in my dreams, even if they're made up. When I first awake from the a dream, usually the only thing I remember is the environment, usually in fairly good detail. After that, the rest of the dream comes to me slowly.

A few times, in fact, I've woken up and recalled a specific physical setting from my dream, but absolutely nothing else.

----------


## Armistice

I have trouble with dialogue.  I'm a visual learner, so it would make sense that I'd have a pretty good visual memory.  I had a dream a few days ago and there's parts that I can imagine almost exatcly how it was in my dream (specifics like clothing may be foggy or aproximate, but the major things I can recall)

Sometimes dialogue sticks with me, or I have a general idea of what was said, but sometimes, I can't remember at all.  I know something was said, but I don't know what

----------


## Penterwast

Anything to do with sound, including conversations, I can never remember.

----------


## Stormcaller

Dialogue,plot and sometimes the beginning as I get a feeling it started differently than what I remember.

Places I remember well though I find it slightly difficult to recall ones that are fading out of memory.

----------


## Puffin

I'm exceptionally good at remembering location and anything visual. I even remember what clothes I or DCs am wearing, sometimes.  :boogie:  However, I'm horrible at dialogue. I can recall the subject matter of the conversation(s), but can't account for it word for word.

----------


## Kexo

> Specific dialogue is always difficult, scratch that, impossible for me to remember. I can recall having conversations, and I can recall what they were about, the specific direction the conversation went, basically everything except the words themselves.



this  :smiley:

----------


## deepsleep

Peoples faces and what I am wearing.

----------


## SubjectX10

I'm having trouble with dialoge. When I'm about to write in my DJ what he/she said I think: (last night as example) OK my French teacher said... HEY WAIT! WHAT DID SHE SAY??? ::lol::

----------


## Serenity

I have trouble remembering text. Like if I'm reading something, my brain will just fuzz it out. My brain hates text so much, it will actually wake me up just so it doesn't have to read it.

Ironically, I love literature and reading/writing in waking life, so I find it hilarious the lengths my brain goes to, to avoid text in dreams.

Dream characters, if they don't exist in my real life. I can never remember what they look like. Which is a shame really, cos I'm certain that I've conjured some pretty hot DC men, and I just can't remember!

----------


## SubjectX10

> Dream characters, if they don't exist in my real life. I can never remember what they look like.



I got something more stupid, I can recall tons of dreams with the same DC, with the same voice, BLAH BLAH BLAH. But I never really SAW him... It's like my inner is talking to me or something  :tongue2:

----------


## LWA

People for me, too.  I have two sisters and will have a dream about "my sister," but it's not clear which one.  (I also currently have a black cat, and my prior cat was also black, so I have many, many dreams about black cats, but rarely can tell if it's Thelonious or Hammett.)

----------


## TheUnknownKadath

I'm going to have to give another vote for dialog. With dreams I remember, I know that there was a conversation, but I only remember the emotional contentedn of it. Not the specifics.

----------


## Felixplore

Im good at recalling dialogue and the visual aspects of the dream.
But im terrible at recalling the transisation from one location to another, they could be different dreams but most of the time they have the same dream characters with me, i just cant remember how i got there.

----------


## Serenity

> Im good at recalling dialogue and the visual aspects of the dream.
> But im terrible at recalling the transisation from one location to another, they could be different dreams but most of the time they have the same dream characters with me, i just cant remember how i got there.



Yeah.... i seem to have trouble recalling word for word dialogue, but i can usually recall the gist of a conversation.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

Conversations are hard for me to recall, which bothers me. The people are the easiest.

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

Probably people. I never really SEE them. Most DCs I don't know. In my dream, I feel like I know them perfectly fine. Like, oh, there's my best friend... there's my sister... and when I wake up, I realize that that's most definitely not my best friend, and my sister looks nothing like that person. But I can't remember their face, just their hair color. I can't remember their names. They're just those people.

----------


## Laretta

Conversations, smell and taste of food & drink - I know I can taste and smell in dreams but hardly remember them

----------


## Puffin

Locked due to necro posting.

----------

